# Hatchet handles



## brisawyer (Oct 22, 2010)

I was sitting by the stove admiring a nice straightchunk of white oak. I had 2 of the Baileys handy hatchets with broken handles. I went and sawed the chunk of firewood up on the bandsaw and made some replacements. i cut the profile on the saw and whittled the rest.

Broken handle





Replacement finished




1 already done




wedging


----------



## brisawyer (Oct 22, 2010)

Steel wedge




Finished




Fiskars was jealous of all the attention


----------



## brian660 (Oct 22, 2010)

good job


----------



## htpd43 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job!
I've looked at quite a few pics on your posts and admired your tools, shop and most of all your work. Did you buy the steel wedge for the hatchet handle? If so, where do you buy them? 
Thanks 
Lou


----------



## cat-face timber (Oct 26, 2010)

Great work!
I love it when a man takes a problem and deals with it by using tools and some knowhow.


----------



## FSburt (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice job with rehandling your own stuff looks good. I thought of using a rough limb to do the same but just have not went out looking for any. Manzanita maybe.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 8, 2011)

htpd43 said:


> Nice job!
> Did you buy the steel wedge for the hatchet handle? If so, where do you buy them?



I find mine at the local ACE Hardware. They also stock wooden wedges as well.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jan 8, 2011)

Great work! I sent ya alittle rep for sharing.


----------



## htpd43 (Jan 9, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I find mine at the local ACE Hardware. They also stock wooden wedges as well.


 
thanks!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 9, 2011)

nice work


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

very nice work... i wished you where closer i have 1/2 dozen axes needing handles and a couple of shovels too...


----------



## The Count (Jan 15, 2011)

impressive. really.
cheers.


----------



## Garmins dad (Jan 17, 2011)

nice work..


----------



## brisawyer (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Dad was a fix it yourself or do without due to money. Hated it at the time but I learned a lot and its paying off now.


----------



## The Count (Jan 18, 2011)

a piece of advise mate: if you plat to take it into the woods, paint it orange or so;
I have been sleepless when at my village cottage and found myself work changing the handle of a small hatchet;
the next day I lost it into the woods and the kicker was that I was only working in 10 sq meters; just couldn`t find it.it was autumn. so the color didn`t helped me.
I still can`t believe it.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 18, 2011)

The Count said:


> a piece of advise mate: if you plat to take it into the woods, paint it orange or so;
> I have been sleepless when at my village cottage and found myself work changing the handle of a small hatchet;
> the next day I lost it into the woods and the kicker was that I was only working in 10 sq meters; just couldn`t find it.it was autumn. so the color didn't helped me.
> I still can`t believe it.


 IF you are talking about the whole ax and handle. Try locating a local Metal detecting Club. Tell them your problem I am sure one will come out and help you out. He should find it in no time! In return you can let him do a little detecting on the property while he's thereor perhaps in the future.
Cheers
Good luck


----------



## The Count (Jan 18, 2011)

unfortunately the location is 50 km away from the city I live in; the ax is not worth the gas money.

Maybe I`ll find in in the spring when the brown will contrast the green


----------

